
The 737Max and Why Software Engineers Might Want to Pay Attention - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/@jpaulreed/the-737max-and-why-software-engineers-should-pay-attention-a041290994bd
======
hu3
Oh boy, I hope this article is wrong. If not, I'll transcribe someone's Reddit
comment that expressed my feelings very well:

737 Max software uses a single sensor to detect stalls and commands the plane
nose down in those cases without notifying the pilots AND can only be
deactivated by flipping a special witch, NOT by simply moving the yoke.

EXCUSEME, WHAT THE FUCK!!!?!

If you write code that commands an airplane to dive, you surely want to rely
on more than one sensor, you surely want to blink some disco flashing lights
in the pilot's face and you surely want to make it easy for the pilot to
overtake whatever your code is trying to do, like you know, simply moving the
yoke. Please someone tell me this article is wrong. Even 1980's cars allow you
to disable cruise-control without having to flip a special switch.

Any other planes I should be aware of or is this new to 737 MAX?

